# bull calf with nipples???



## Angie (Dec 27, 2005)

I know this sounds really dumb but....do bull calves have what looks to be nipples? I have had all girls till today and the boy seems to have what looks like nipples on either side of the sac.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

Yes, they all have four little teats right near their nuts. Not abnormal at all, what would be abnormal is a bull that also has an udder! .


Jeff


----------



## Angie (Dec 27, 2005)

Thank you so much for the answer. It has been great to have all girls so far, really makes the herd bigger, but I am excited for my first bull.


----------



## NICC08 (Jan 2, 2007)

Bulls with teats are normal, just like boars (intact male hog) with teats are normal. Hence the saying, "worthless as teats on a boar!"

Jake


----------



## lacyj (May 14, 2002)

DH has 'em, too, he's o.k. too


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

One of the things I look at when getting a new breeding bucks...how many teats they have. 

Yup, bulls have teats...that's why dad says saying they have teats doesn't mean a thing. 

As far as udders on bulls. Haven't heard of that...however, some dairy bucks from very heavy milking lines will fill their teats up and need to be "milked." They also run the risk of mastitis as well.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

I was being wise when I said that, hence the wink. If any bull had an udder, it would be one strange bull.



Jeff


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

dosthouhavemilk said:


> As far as udders on bulls. Haven't heard of that...however, some dairy bucks from very heavy milking lines will fill their teats up and need to be "milked." They also run the risk of mastitis as well.


What kind of milk comes out? Holy Crap im a little freaked to keep a buck now! Kidding, not to sound mean but where on earth did you find that CRAP???? :shrug:


----------



## APPway (May 27, 2005)

HazyDay said:


> What kind of milk comes out? Holy Crap im a little freaked to keep a buck now! Kidding, not to sound mean but where on earth did you find that CRAP???? :shrug:


It is not as you so impolitely say crap
In happens in some very milky lines do alittle research 
Have never heard of it happening in cows but have seen it in goats


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

NICC08 said:


> Bulls with teats are normal, just like boars (intact male hog) with teats are normal. Hence the saying, "worthless as teats on a boar!"
> 
> Jake



The old saying "worthless as teats on a boar!" is not true.

People in the know understand that the teats on the boar hog is the most important thing in hog production.

The number of teats on a boar hog determines the number of teats that will be on his daughters born out of his offspring.

The more teats on the boar hog the better.

Many hog raisers will not buy or use a boar hog unless he has at least 14 or more teats.

His daughter will have more teats and will raise more pigs.


bumpus
.


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

Jeff, I would have never considered the possibility until learning about the buck issue.
I'd be worreid to see an udder on a bull as well. lol

HazyDay, 
I've seen photos and also know of at least one breeder who had to deal with mastitis in her Alpine buck (the Alpines are notorious for it). You'd have to have some very heavy milking lines for it to be a concern and even then, I've only run into about three cases online in the past couple of years. One of them being an individual over on the Goat forum a year or so ago. He/she had some amazing pictures of it. 

http://tinyurl.com/yr8jol

http://tinyurl.com/2276lu

Well shoot. I finally tracked down the site where the pictures of a buck with teats was located. Really good pictures, too, but the site is gone. It was here on HomesteadingToday as well, but it's gone. Back in August of 2005.


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

Ok, Now I believe you! I doubt that one of my nubians will milk. The one question is can you drink the milk? Hey a buck that can breed and milk at the same time is rare thing!


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

I had a Nubian buck who produced milk. It looks just like regular milk.....I wasn't tempted to drink it, so I can't comment on the taste.


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

OT a little, but I have an Auracona hen that lays green eggs, but yet fights the two roos I have to mount all the other hens.... I guess she's come out of the coop!


----------



## Ralph in N.E.Oh (Sep 14, 2006)

Its very important when "banding" (crastrating) a bull calf not to get his teats under the rubber band or to cut them off. Roll the band down so all you get is scrotum and testes.. no teats!


----------



## OregonGuys (Mar 13, 2005)

By the way, the same base cells in the fetus that eventually become an udder in female bovine, become the scrotum in the males. There is a science around proper scrotal shape and teat placement in bulls such that they throw daughters with good udder shapes and teat placements. I believe that you don't want bulls with teats actually on the neck of the scrotum itself, but just very near the scrotum.


----------



## KesWolf (Apr 21, 2015)

Has anyone ever encountered a bull who's front view of his nuts show all four nipples? My dexter bull appears to have all four found on his nut sac.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Here are Brenn of Paradise's nipples. There are 4 large nipples placed just forward of his scrotum, which is seen at lower right. The first two nipples should be just in front of the scrotum and the next two should be forward, making a square pattern that is equally spaced on both sides of his belly line.










Here is what it looked like when I was taking the pictures.


----------



## KesWolf (Apr 21, 2015)

Genebo, sincerely thank you for your response. When i noticed the distance in between posts i was uncertain if the thread was even on the radar any longer.

I'll get a couple of pictures of my bulls to show you what i mean. But yours looks better positioned.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

We had a jersey steer that had four very large nipples (I am suspicious some of the other steers had been sucking on them). People would do a double take with him because you could see the nipples with out even trying hard to look. He tasted just fine though. :happy2:


----------

